# Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-M1712



## tony_montana01 (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi, I'm having a problem with my dvd-rom it is a Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-M1712. The problem is that it won't play any dvd's on any kind of software that plays dvds. Thank you for your time.
-Dylan


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

What software are you using to play the DVD's? Describe the symptoms in more detail.

Have you checked Toshiba's web site for any driver/firmware updates?


----------



## tony_montana01 (Aug 8, 2004)

There is nothing on the Toshiba website, and the software that I tried using was Intervideo WinDVD, Interactual Player, and Windows Media Player 9. Thank you for your time.
-Dylan


----------

